# Hamilton Ventura Electric Going Cheap (?)



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Fellows have this listed in the next sale:

http://www.fellows.co.uk/index.php?option=com_auction&c=522&task=moredetail&lotid=755811&vhigh=22000&vlow=10&pagesortby=lot&gridtype=listview&page_no=6&limit=&imagefilter=0&boxfilter=0&paperfilter=0

Its a none runner, but should saty under Â£100 judging by recent trends.

I know there are some big Hammy collectors on here (though I don't often venture into the electric forum!), thought it may be worth a heads up.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Wow, thats a lot of wear on the gp for a quartz re-issue. I've seen original models in better shape.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats a "come and get me" estimate!!!! :rofl:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

harryblakes7 said:


> Thats a "come and get me" estimate!!!! :rofl:


I think the price is about right, its not an electric, its one of the newer quartz reissues. And its in very poor condition.


----------

